# NXR - Nemex Resources



## System (15 April 2011)

Nemex Resources’ focus is on the identification of iron deposits suitable for the production of direct shipping ore ("DSO") in the near term.

Nemex has entered into agreements to acquire majority interests in prospective iron ore projects located in Western Australia and in Guinea, West Africa.

Nemex is planning detailed sampling, drilling and metallurgical programmes in 2011, including the commencement of testing drill - ready targets at the Woodley project in the second quarter of 2011.

http://www.nemexres.com.au


----------



## tugga (9 January 2015)

Is anyone on this stock here? Has huge potential lets just hope their prototypes are wooing their targets.


----------



## tugga (15 February 2015)

It's looking like it's ready to take off. News due in the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Nortorious (15 February 2015)

tugga said:


> It's looking like it's ready to take off. News due in the next 2 weeks!




Looks pretty good on the charts tugga!


----------



## tugga (15 February 2015)

Yeah it has definitely broken from resistance, let's hope it's got more to run!!!


----------



## Nortorious (15 February 2015)

tugga said:


> Yeah it has definitely broken from resistance, let's hope it's got more to run!!!




I'm tossing up do I go with SEN @ 0.09 or NXR @ 0.09.???

They both look like they are set for a run.

My strategy and analysis says SEN is the lower risk and stronger stock (based on RSI) but both are excellent candidates for some trading.


----------



## tugga (18 February 2015)

Nortorious said:


> I'm tossing up do I go with SEN @ 0.09 or NXR @ 0.09.???
> 
> They both look like they are set for a run.
> 
> My strategy and analysis says SEN is the lower risk and stronger stock (based on RSI) but both are excellent candidates for some trading.




I hope you stuck with NXR, its charging ahead


----------



## tugga (2 March 2015)

And the price keeps climbing even without news... I don;t understand why none is following this here


----------



## PeterJ (2 March 2015)

tugga said:


> And the price keeps climbing even without news... I don;t understand why none is following this here




I am holding,
a close above each of these lines explains my entry(ies)
i like this one
Peter


----------



## tugga (2 March 2015)

It's defiantly looking very good. I can only imagine what it will do once the announcement that's due comes out.


----------



## Nortorious (2 March 2015)

tugga said:


> I hope you stuck with NXR, its charging ahead




Went with SEN tugga just from a risk mgt point of view and it looked stronger at the time.... hindsight hey :S

I had originally purchased this at 0.057 before selling out when I thought the market was close to diving (but it held and went the other way pretty quickly!). Would have been a nice scenario and profit % now but like I said... hindsight.

I take confidence away from knowing my shortlisting criteria is working well.

Good luck to those holding!


----------

